# RSPCA K9 Party In The Park Halifax



## Tallulah25 (Aug 17, 2011)

An invitation for the dog and the family to the RSPCA K9 Party In The Park on, Sunday September 11th, 12 noon - 5.00 pm at Manor Heath Park, Halifax HX3 0EB
Fun Dog Show featuring over 20 classes, Springer's Dog Club Agility & Flyball, including have a go, Hot Dog Sausage Run and Dogstacle Course. Charity Stalls & Games. RSPCA Animal Area, get your pet micro-chipped, flea and worm treatments. Find out more about the RSPCA working locally to help unwanted, neglected and ill-treated animal and how you can help. Entry to the park is FREE although a small donation would be welcome. All proceeds to RSPCA Halifax, Huddersfield & District Branch. Tel. 01422 365628
Halifax & Huddersfield animal Centre | RSPCA Halifax & Huddersfield District Branch Animal Centre
RSPCA K9 PARTY IN THE PARK
FUN DOG SHOW CLASSES

Entries taken from 11.30am

Please Note - All times are approximate and may be subject to change

ARENA A
12.00 Class 1	Dog in Best Condition  any dog
12.20 Class 2	Young at Heart  any dog aged 8 years and over
12.40	Class 3 Dandiest dog  any male dog
1.00 Parade of dogs in need of new homes 
1.20 Class 4 *	Best RSPCA Dog for members of the RSPCA Pet
Adopters Club
1.40 Class 5	K9 Fashion Icon  wearing designer coats and collars
2.00 Parade of dogs on the Elderly Animal Rehoming Scheme (EARS)
2.10 Class 6	Best Dog on the EARS Scheme
2.30 Class 7	Big Friendly Giant  any large dog
2.50	Class 8	Celebrity Dog Look A Like for dogs with Stars In Their 
Paws
3.20 Class 9	My Best Friend  any dog and owner/family (any age)
3.40 Class 10	Glossy & Glowing  short/smooth coated dogs
4.00 Class 11	Best Six Legs  dogs and owners legs

4.30 Best In Show  All 1st place winners from classes 1- 23 to compete

ARENA B
12.00 Class 12	Childs Best Friend  any dog with handler aged 8 or below	
12.20 Class 13	Puppy Love  any dog under 12 months old
12.40 Class 14	Bonniest Bitch  any female dog
1.00 Class 15	Medium Mutt  for any medium sized dog
1.20 Class 16	Best Rescue Dog  for dogs not adopted from the RSPCA
1.40 Class 17	Waggiest Tail  any dog
2.10 Class 18	Best Junior Handler  any dog with handler aged 9-16
2.30 Class 19	Small is Beautiful  any small dog
2.50 Class 20	Matched Pair  for the dog and owner that look alike 
3.20 Class 21	Fancy Dress
3.40 Class 22	Hairiest Hound  long/rough coated dogs
4.00 Class 23	Dog with the Ahh Factor
4.20 Class 24	Consolation Class  any dog that has not yet won a rosette

RSPCA ARENA
12.30 onwards	Hot Dog Sausage Run  can your dog retrieve a sausage?
Have a go at The Dogstacle Course  mix of agility and tricks.
Plus lots of Fun and Games with Dogs

SPRINGERS DOG CLUB Agility & Flyball Arena
12.05 onwards Throughout the afternoon there will be agility & flyball 
demonstrations and competitions by Springers Agility & Flyball Club including have-a-go agility.

ALL ENTRIES ON THE DAY £1.50 per class
* Class 4 Free

Enquires Tel. RSPCA on 01422 365628 or visit: 
Halifax & Huddersfield animal Centre | RSPCA Halifax & Huddersfield District Branch Animal Centre


----------



## poskit16k (Aug 15, 2011)

looking forward to it!! me n rubydoo will be there! to support the RSPCA! hope they raise LOADS of cash!!! 
poskit.x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope it better organised than the one thats just had the incident whereby two dogs were PTS!!

And, anyway - I thought RSPCA didnt like dog shows???????


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I hope it better organised than the one thats just had the incident whereby two dogs were PTS!!
> 
> And, anyway - I thought RSPCA didnt like dog shows???????


Only when they're run by the KC 

Even if I weren't already at a show in that day, I wouldn't be going - my hard-earned cash is not going towards filling the bank vaults of the RSPCA. I donate to charities that actually do what they supposed to do - ie look after animals - rather than sequester the money away so they can sit and count it.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Only when they're run by the KC
> 
> Even if I weren't already at a show in that day, I wouldn't be going - my hard-earned cash is not going towards filling the bank vaults of the RSPCA. I donate to charities that actually do what they supposed to do - ie look after animals - rather than sequester the money away so they can sit and count it.


Ditto!! :wink:


----------



## notforpussys (Aug 23, 2011)

hi

do you need a dog stall for this as i am an online shop and have done loads of shows and stalls Not for Pussy's dog store


----------



## Tallulah25 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am the organiser of the RSPCA K9 Party In the Park, this event is to raise funds for the local RSPCA animal centre, who have to raise all their own income - each year they take into care over 1000 animals, many of them have been ill-treated and neglected and need extensive veterinary treatment, so please support this event. I am a volunteer with the branch.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tallulah25 said:


> , this event is to raise funds for the local RSPCA animal centre, who have to raise all their own income -.


And this is why so many people are against the RSPCA and have stopped donating to them. If the head office actually spent the money it takes from people in donations, instead of sequestering away the millions in the bank, volunteers would not have to try to raise even more money to actually help the animals.


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking forward to this


----------



## poskit16k (Aug 15, 2011)

was a good day! really enjoyed it! and the weather wasn't too unkind!! rubydoo won a 2nd,3rd and a special!!!. ( and....yeh! i did make a prat of myself in the 6 legs class!!! ...........AGAIN!!! by painting my legs black & white to match ruby's!!:blush2 all in the name of FUN!! 

yeh was a really enjoyable day!!  x


----------

